# going to look at a bottle lamb



## abooth (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, I saw an ad on craigs list for a bottle lamb.  I don't have any experience with sheep yet but I  am getting some weaned lambs later this spring.  What I would like to know is when I go to look at the lamb from craigs list what should I be looking for specifically?  I would like to avoid buying a sick animal.  I am prepared to do the bottle feedings etc.  I plan to keep her in the house in my mud room in a giant dog crate.  Is that appropriate?  Will she need a heatlamp?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 9, 2010)

The dog crate should be fine, and you won't need a heat lamp if she's inside.  What breed is the lamb?

You want to make sure the lamb got colostrum.  Make sure she looks alert, clear eyes and nose.  She shouldn't be hunched over, but should look comfortable. 

How old is she?  They really prefer company, so is there a chance you could get two? If not, just give her lots of attention so she doesn't feel lonely.  

Good luck!


----------

